# vieux / ancien



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai vu dans les dicos que "ancien" et "vieux" peuvent tous les deux dire "qui existe depuis longtemps", ex : "un immeuble ancien", "une vieille ville".
Alors je me demande si les deux sont interchangeables dans ce cas-là ?
Merci de m'éclairer !


----------



## snarkhunter

_A priori_, oui. En théorie, "ancien" doit néanmoins s'appliquer à quelque chose qui est tout de même plus vieux que "vieux" !

Après, c'est aussi une question d'expression.

On pourra ainsi parler d'une _ville ancienne_, mais on dira bien "la vieille ville" pour en désigner les quartiers les plus... anciens !


----------



## Chimel

snarkhunter said:


> _A priori_, oui. En théorie, "ancien" doit néanmoins s'appliquer à quelque chose qui est tout de même plus vieux que "vieux" !


Je ne le ressens pas ainsi.

Les deux adjectifs se différencient par certains sens et usages propres (ex. "ancien" signifiant "précédent": son ancien mari), mais dans le sens "qui existe depuis longtemps", je pense qu'ils sont synonymes.

_Une très vieille église_ n'est pas plus récente, pour moi, qu'_une église très ancienne_.


----------



## coriandremélisse

Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir si vous pouvez m'éclairer dans ce contexte précis: dois-je dire "vieux" ou "ancien" dans cette phrase? *J'ai trouvé l'équipement de l'appartement vieux / ancien. *(ça se refère à l'équipement d'un appartement que j'ai pris en location, que à mon avis était vieux/ancien).
Merci d'avance si vous pouvez m'aider.


----------



## Chimel

Si c'est une critique, comme je crois le comprendre, je dirais plutôt _vieux_. _Du mobilier ancien_ peut être de grande valeur.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Rebonjour,

Quelle différence y a-t-il entre 

une vieille université
une ancienne université
une université ancienne

Merci de votre intervention.


----------



## adicte

Bonjour,

[…]
Ce n'est pas si évident car cela dépend du contexte... D'autres réponses ici: Quelle est la différence entre "vieux" et "ancien" ?


----------



## janpol

Cette auberge /ce bar/ cette résidence secondaire / est un ancien moulin = ce bâtiment a longtemps été un moulin (il a peut-être encore des ailes si c'est un moulin à vent ou des aubes si c'est un moulin à eau mais il a été transformé en bar/auberge/ résidence secondaire.)
voici un moulin ancien = c'est toujours un moulin mais il a été construit il y a longtemps et il utilise une technique devenue obsolète aujourd'hui .

vieux et ancien qualifiant une personne :
On entend fréquemment dire "mon vieux" à une personne qui peut très bien ne pas être âgée, c'est souvent plutôt affectueux ("mon")
Par contre, si l'on appelle une personne "l'ancien", c'est pour lui faire remarquer qu'elle est vieille ("l'ancien" n'est jamais précédé d'un adlectif possessif dans ce cas.)


----------



## Maître Capello

D'accord avec janpol, à part le fait que les deux sens sont possibles en cas d'antéposition de l'adjectif _ancien_. Donc :

_une vieille université_ = (1) une université (institution ou bâtiment) qui existe depuis longtemps / (2) une université (bâtiment) vétuste ou décrépite
_une ancienne université_ = (1) une université (institution ou bâtiment) qui existe depuis longtemps / (3) c'était une université autrefois (bâtiment) et elle a été reconvertie, transformée en autre chose
_une université ancienne_ = (1) une université (institution ou bâtiment) qui existe depuis longtemps


----------



## nicduf

C'est curieux, pour moi, une ancienne université n'a que le sens (3). j'ignorais que le sens (1) était possible.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les exemples suivants glanés sur Internet me semblent très naturels :

_Etudier à Heidelberg : une ancienne université d’excellent renom
[L'université de Glasgow,] une ancienne université comme seuls les britanniques ont le secret. 
La ville [d'Erfurt] a une ancienne université fondée en fin du quatorzième siècle.
La ville [d'Urbino] est aussi un centre culturel animé, siège d'une ancienne Université.
L'Université de Yale est une ancienne Université américaine, fondée en 1701…_

Cela dit, le premier sens est peut-être plus courant avec un superlatif : _la plus ancienne université de…_

Quoi qu'il en soit, je viens de penser à une variation du premier sens : une université (institution ou bâtiment) qui existait il y a longtemps. Autrement dit :

_une ancienne université_ = (1) une université (institution ou bâtiment) qui existe depuis longtemps / (1_bis_) une université (institution ou bâtiment) qui existait il y a longtemps / (3) c'était une université autrefois (bâtiment) et elle a été reconvertie, transformée en autre chose, voire laissée à l'abandon.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Est-ce que le nom après changerait quelque chose au choix de position de "ancien" ou bien à son sens ?

Par exemple, on dira "une ancienne église" pour dire qu'elle existe depuis longtemps ?


----------



## janpol

Personnellement, je considère qu'une ancienne église est une église "qui a changé de Dieu" : il existe ainsi, en Andalousie, des lieux de culte qui sont fréquentés par des croyants catholiques mais dont les caractéristiques architecturales sont celles de mosquées, l'inverse doit être vrai également. Une église ancienne est une église qui a été construite il y a longtemps. Une église romane est ancienne par rappport à une église gothique.


----------



## k@t

Anna-chonger said:


> Par exemple, on dira "une ancienne église" pour dire qu'elle existe depuis longtemps ?


L’antéposition avec ce sens-là est possible, mais très nettement moins fréquente que la postposition (le *Tlfi* indique *généralement postposé*).
D’ailleurs, en cas d’antéposition, le Tlfi précise :


> *Rem.* Lorsque l'adj. est antéposé, il s'ajoute volontiers une idée d'antériorité par rapport à ce qui est apparu ou a été connu ultérieurement : _l'Ancien Testament, l'ancien_ (et _le nouveau_) _monde._
> […]
> *Rem. 1.* Lorsque l'adj. est antéposé, il s'ajoute volontiers une idée de chose dépassée, qui n'a plus cours : _l'Ancien Régime, l'ancien droit_ (opposé à _droit ancien_)_, l'ancien temps_ (opposé à _temps ancien_)_, ancienne mode_ (opposé à _mode ancienne_), etc


C’est sans doute plus le contexte que le nom qui suit qui permettra de décider du sens à donner.

Personnellement, hors de tout contexte, je comprends _*ancienne église*_, _*ancienne université*_ comme une église et une université qui ont perdu leur fonction (1), ou par opposition à _nouvelle église / nouvelle université_, qui sont en "concurrence" avec une église et une université plus récemment construites  / construites postérieurement (2).

(1) _C'est dans une ancienne église / université que l'ONG a installé son siège_.
(2) _Exceptionnellement, les cours des L3 auront lieu dans l'ancienne université _(d'habitude seuls les étudiants de master ont cours dans l'ancienne université) // _Exceptionnellement, le mariage sera célébré dans l'ancienne église _(d'habitude seules les messes dominicales y sont célébrées).

Concernant _ancienne église,_ j'ignorais le sens indiqué par janpol.

(Il faut noter que modifié par un adverbe, _*ancien *_antéposé est synonyme de *ancien *postposé : _une très ancienne église_ = _une église très ancienne_).


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> L’antéposition avec ce sens-là est possible, mais très nettement moins fréquente que la postposition


 Effectivement, je pense que dans la très grande majorité des cas l'adjectif sera postposé dans ce sens-là. Je n'ai d'ailleurs trouvé que de très rares exemples probants avec l'adjectif antéposé, comme celui-ci :


> Le mystérieux repère était en réalité une ancienne église construite au milieu des bois, loin de tout. Gawan s’est approché du bâtiment et, après en avoir fait le tour, il a franchi le perron de l’édifice. Il a alors eu la surprise de découvrir que la porte était ouverte. Loin d’être abandonnée, l’église était en effet toujours en activité et elle continuait même à organiser des offices.






> C’est sans doute plus le contexte que le nom qui suit qui permettra de décider du sens à donner.






> ou par opposition à _nouvelle église / nouvelle université_, qui sont en "concurrence" avec une église et une université plus récemment construites / construites postérieurement (2).


Il y a effectivement encore ce sens-là en plus de ceux déjà décrits plus haut.  Ce dernier sens peut d'ailleurs rejoindre le sens 1_bis_ que j'ai donné plus haut si l'église construite plus récemment l'est sur les fondations d'une autre :

_Construite sur une ancienne église romane dont il ne reste que la crypte, l'église actuelle…_


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci bien pour vos explcations éclaircissantes Kat mais aussi pour vos confirmations Maître.

Pourtant je ne serais pas d'accord avec Maître sur l'interprétation du second sens que donne Kat. 



> ou par opposition à _nouvelle église / nouvelle université_, qui sont en "concurrence" avec une église et une université plus récemment construites / construites postérieurement (2).





> Ce dernier sens peut d'ailleurs rejoindre le sens 1_bis_ que j'ai donné plus haut si l'église construite plus récemment l'est sur les fondations d'une autre :
> 
> _Construite sur une ancienne église romane dont il ne reste que la crypte, l'église actuelle…_



Si une nouvelle église est construite sur les fondations d'une autre, ça veut dire que celle-ci n'existe plus. Donc ce serait plutôt le premier sens de "ancien" antéposé ?

Par ailleurs, si j'ai bien compris ce sens, on pourrait très bien parler de "l'ancienne ville" pour désigner les parties de la ville les plus anciennes car elles existent toujours et sont en concurrence avec les parties nouvelles (voir poste 2) ?


----------



## k@t

> _Construite sur une ancienne église romane dont il ne reste que la crypte, l'église actuelle…_


Pour moi, dans ce cas-là, _*ancienne* _se comprend comme _vieille_.


Anna-chonger said:


> Par ailleurs, si j'ai bien compris ce sens, on pourrait très bien parler de "l'ancienne ville" pour désigner les parties de la ville les plus anciennes car elles existent toujours et sont en concurrence avec les parties nouvelles (voir poste 2) ?


Dans l’absolu, oui ; dans les faits, dans ces cas-là, on choisit plutôt d’insister sur l’ancienneté que sur l’antériorité, et on dira plus souvent *la ville ancienne*, et plus encore *le vieux X* :_ le vieux Paris, le vieux Lyon, le vieux Toulouse, etc_. ou encore _*la vieille ville de X* : la vieille ville de Lyon,_ etc. (Mais _*l’ancienne ville*_ peut aussi se dire ; là encore le contexte permettra de donner le sens adéquat à l’adjectif.)


----------

